# Trolling help



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

Im starting to venture out further and we are leaving bottom bumping in the past. I see yall guys use the definitions like flatline or shotgun postition and i just wanted to understand what all of these are. What kind of spread should i use for wahoo/dolphin? 

thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Shotgun line is the one straight down the middle way back, flat lines are the ones in the back rod holders back about 35 to 45 yards and then you have outrigger lines out to the side at varing distances.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

take away any of these to make your own spread.....long/short center rigger is your shotgun...


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Like every thing in fishing.The number and names of positions and spreads could go on all night. A flat line port/starboard will be the rod that is located the furtherest back on the boats rod holder. The lure of it will be set back depending on your boat's propwash or semi clean water. Some use the term wave ( same as for outrigger spread) second wave third wave and so on. You can rubber band the line down to help it get deeper on the troll, some use rigger clips.We referto it as a tag down the flat lines. On a flat line also if your target fish is wahoo you can use a trolling weight 16oz and some as high as 32 oz. But remember this, if by some chance a billfish or slammer dolphinhits it, the chance are pretty good that you will lose that type of fish because they like to sling their heads alot. And with the weight slinging around, wellyou get my point. We always run flats lines but the lures change and the target fish also change but they are still called flat lines. Shootgun/ Not all boats run shootgun lines for me the term means a line that is attach to the center rigger of a larger vessel like a sportfisher or so. The sound it makes can sound like a shootgun when hit by a striking fish. On our boat we use the term center rigger or money shoot or hong kong. It will be the furthest line out .Rod position for us is on the back center rod holder. That's one line for surethat will be in clean water. Next you will need to ask the question about outriggers. Don't give up before long you will be answering the questions. Good fishing>Gene Team Recess


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (9/11/2009)*Like every thing in fishing.The number and names of positions and spreads could go on all night. A flat line port/starboard will be the rod that is located the furtherest back on the boats rod holder. The lure of it will be set back depending on your boat's propwash or semi clean water. Some use the term wave ( same as for outrigger spread) second wave third wave and so on. You can rubber band the line down to help it get deeper on the troll, some use rigger clips.We referto it as a tag down the flat lines. On a flat line also if your target fish is wahoo you can use a trolling weight 16oz and some as high as 32 oz. But remember this, if by some chance a billfish or slammer dolphinhits it, the chance are pretty good that you will lose that type of fish because they like to sling their heads alot. And with the weight slinging around, wellyou get my point. We always run flats lines but the lures change and the target fish also change but they are still called flat lines. Shootgun/ Not all boats run shootgun lines for me the term means a line that is attach to the center rigger of a larger vessel like a sportfisher or so. The sound it makes can sound like a shootgun when hit by a striking fish. On our boat we use the term center rigger or money shoot or hong kong. It will be the furthest line out .Rod position for us is on the back center rod holder. That's one line for surethat will be in clean water. Next you will need to ask the question about outriggers. Don't give up before long you will be answering the questions. Good fishing>Gene Team Recess


Gene

well said....you guys have it going on...good description of the spread!


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

here's a quick answer for wahoo : something heavy, cone headed, and black / red or purple / black and pink works too. Try a Panhandler (used to be made by half hitch tackle) or google "wahoo bomb" - you can make these easily. I prefer heavy wire (number 9 or braid). Also, a yozuri bonita works but try to find one with the old style twin hooks as opposed to the new ones with LONG single hooks (i miss way more fish). You can troll 15 knots and catch a wahoo.



Dolphin: Dolphin eat other dolphin so green / yellow works. also, learn how to drag a ballyhoo behind a c&h alien.



Find a good weed line and you should find both fish. 



By the way, BIG wahoo like large spanish mackerel trolled S-L-O-W


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *ldw (9/23/2009)* Also, a yozuri bonita works but try to find one with the old style twin hooks as opposed to the new ones with LONG single hooks (i miss way more fish). You can troll 15 knots and catch a wahoo.




Know how I know that YOU don't know what you're talking about?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *HaterAide (9/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ldw (9/23/2009)* Also, a yozuri bonita works but try to find one with the old style twin hooks as opposed to the new ones with LONG single hooks (i miss way more fish). You can troll 15 knots and catch a wahoo.
> ...


Thats pretty funny right there, especially cause I advisethe exact opposite about the hooks! Apples and oranges


----------

